# Uschi Glas-oben ohne!-1x



## maierchen (9 Mai 2008)

Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig!:thumbup::thumbup:



​


----------



## Tokko (9 Mai 2008)

Stell dir Uschi jetzt mal oben ohne vor...

:thx: fürs teilen maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## ellobo (9 Mai 2008)

:WOW: Klasse Bild :WOW:


----------



## MrCap (17 Mai 2008)

*:drip: Vielen Dank für das hübsche Bild... wär nett wenn du es mal rumdrehen würdest  - sieht auch heute noch sehr erotisch aus !!!*


----------



## fisch (19 Mai 2008)

... und morgen bitte von vorne.


----------



## samilo (22 Mai 2008)

danke für Uschi
damals wie heute
looking good


----------



## buffyonline (22 Mai 2008)

Naja heute nicht mehr, aber das Bild ist schon super!


----------



## passenger75 (24 Mai 2008)

*sieh mal einer an*

... und ganz ohne Falten, oder wirkt ihre Creme Wunder?


----------



## Pivi (25 Mai 2008)

Na das ist ja geil


----------



## ocram82 (25 Mai 2008)

schade das derzahnder zeit an jedem nagt


----------



## vincentgogh62 (1 Juni 2008)

Sah ja wirklich mal nicht schlecht aus....die Uschi


----------



## Sierae (29 Okt. 2008)

* Das verlangt nach - mehr!*


----------



## Rambo (29 Okt. 2008)

Danke für das schöne Bild! Schade, dass man das Bild nicht rumdrehen kann!
:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Uschie Glas-oben ohne!-1x*

Das Pic ist bestimmt von 1965 Im Übrigen: Wer in 40 Jahren besser aussieht soll ruhig weiter Witze über ihr Aussehen heute machen


----------



## max0901 (11 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Uschie Glas-oben ohne!-1x*

danke, schöne frau


----------



## sixkiller666 (13 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Uschie Glas-oben ohne!-1x*

da war uschi noch nett anzusehen danke


----------



## Marcusso (7 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Uschie Glas-oben ohne!-1x*

Leider nur von hinten !:crazy:


----------



## walme (8 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Uschie Glas-oben ohne!-1x*

auch ein schöner rücken kann entzücken :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2009)

Ist auch heute noch eine hübsche Frau
:thx: dir für das Pic von Uschi


----------



## mahemahe (9 Nov. 2009)

Bestimmt ein fake!


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Nov. 2009)

No fake!!! Definetly:thumbup:


----------



## asser11 (17 Nov. 2009)

von vorne wäre sie mir schon lieber


----------



## kaefer-schraubi (17 Nov. 2009)

Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken!!!


----------



## theShadow (18 Nov. 2009)

Die Alte ist doch wiederlich:crazy:


----------



## Regina (23 Nov. 2009)

unser biederes Schätzchen, schau schau


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Feb. 2010)

gibts noch mehr davon ? danke


----------



## Jadedrache (9 Apr. 2010)

da ist sie abernoch recht jung


----------



## Goolive (19 Apr. 2010)

guuuuuut


----------



## katzentoeten (19 Apr. 2010)

ulllalllaaa


----------



## black-mamba (21 Apr. 2010)

Leider von hinten


----------



## schneeberger (27 Apr. 2010)

(Leider) nur von Hinten.
SCHADE.:angry:


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2011)

Auch von hinten nett anzuschauen. Danke.


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2011)

netter Schnappschuß


----------



## kreutzer (30 Jan. 2011)

Nett anzusehen


----------



## fitschman (31 Jan. 2011)

Danke, eine echte Rarität.


----------



## Sarafin (1 Feb. 2011)

ich dachte auch,bei der Ankündigung....ich seh nicht richtig


----------



## ultravegetaman (2 Feb. 2011)

du hast mich erwischt


----------



## duis (13 Feb. 2011)

Klasse - Das hat Seltenheitswert.


----------



## walcott (23 Mai 2011)

uhh... oldies =)))


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Ein heißer Feger :drip:


----------



## Thomas111 (3 Juli 2012)

Schönes Bild, aber es gibt sie auch von vorne, dann allerdings mit durchsichtiger Bluse.
Finde ich bloß nicht derzeit
Ich bemühe mich


----------



## neman64 (3 Juli 2012)

thx für das tolle Bild von Uschi


----------



## hiper (4 Juli 2012)

lang lang ist es her


----------



## Icesnake (10 Juli 2012)

Haste das Foto nicht von vorne


----------



## forbes (12 Juli 2012)

oldie but goldie...


----------



## Reingucker (19 Juli 2012)

... ja, ich seh auch nix


----------



## mannivice (31 Aug. 2012)

Tja - das waren noch Zeiten !:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## riwisl (27 Sep. 2012)

jede blume verblüht irgendwann


----------



## vitalidade (28 Sep. 2012)

maierchen schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Warum denkt jeder das Uschi Glas schön ist? Die Frau ist 150 Jahre alt und hat es geschafft sich külich am Leben zu halten.
Allerdings vielen Dank dem Finder, der sich die Mühe macht uns den Rücken zu zeigen.

Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

seh ich zum erstenmal


----------



## weka77 (26 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## Afima (23 Dez. 2013)

lang lang ists her^^


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön ist das Bild.


----------



## Urmel001 (24 Dez. 2013)

Selten so gelacht


----------



## xeo (24 Dez. 2013)

leider von der falschen seite


----------



## klex0r (3 Jan. 2014)

früher war sie ja mal richtig hübsch =)


----------



## racebird440 (3 Jan. 2014)

:thx:


----------



## pete* (4 Jan. 2014)

tolles bild, danke


----------



## Tarnon (4 Jan. 2014)

Klasse Bilder!!!


----------



## Frosty (12 Jan. 2014)

Die Uschi halt


----------



## Shavedharry (12 Jan. 2014)

foto von 1972?? oder noch älter??


----------



## nofear1978 (13 Jan. 2014)

Lang ist es her! Danke für den Post!


----------



## arhaha (13 Jan. 2014)

Sehr selten und in Farbe Ja die 60er


----------



## Pepilein (14 Jan. 2014)

wo war das Ding nur all die Zeit?!? sauber! :thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (14 Jan. 2014)

War halt früher ein niedliches Mädel.


----------



## savvas (14 Jan. 2014)

Sehr schön, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Sammy08 (14 Jan. 2014)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## denkki (17 Mai 2014)

:thx:bitte umdrehen


----------



## feji (19 Mai 2014)

Danke... zu schade dass da kein Spiegel war


----------



## SabineC (1 Juni 2014)

Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken - ganz nett


----------



## hasil (1 Juni 2014)

Doch, auch von hinten sexy.


----------



## stürmerstar (1 Juni 2014)

Danke für die Hammerfrau.
Klasse!
Super'!


----------



## Kloppo36 (3 Juni 2014)

Uschiiiiii


----------



## Paul.de (6 Juli 2014)

Tokko schrieb:


> Stell dir Uschi jetzt mal oben ohne vor...
> 
> :thx: fürs teilen maierchen.
> 
> ...




Besser nicht


----------



## zoras (10 Okt. 2014)

Dankeschön.


----------



## geniesser666666 (25 Nov. 2014)

würde ich gerne mal heute sehen


----------



## hotho (22 Feb. 2015)

Ist auch heute noch sehenswert ....


----------



## blackbox (17 März 2015)

würde ich heute nicht von der bettkante stossen.danke


----------



## wolfsblut (19 März 2015)

Damals war sie noch jung und knackig...echt lecker mädchen


maierchen schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

das ist schon ne zeit her


----------



## Oider (15 Juni 2015)

Uschi Glas!? Echt jetzt?!


----------



## ibnews (15 Juni 2015)

Dieses Bild hat Seltenheitswert!


----------



## lofas (15 Juni 2015)

So ein schätzchen:WOW:


----------



## f567 (19 Juni 2015)

Cool, wirklich sex.

LG
j


----------



## hamue (26 Juni 2015)

hatte bei der überschrift erst schlimmes vermutet, aber geht ja doch


----------



## king2805 (9 Juli 2015)

ja die zeit vergeht danke für eine schöne erinnerung


----------

